# Blue buffalo - good or bad?



## Olaf_standardpoodle (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey everyone! I currently feed my 7 month spoo grain free puppy blue buffalo for large breeds. I also mix in daily, the choices of salmon, chicken , eggs, yogurt, sweet potatoe, apples, green beans, not all at once lol. He is doing very well on this diet with good digestion. I feel blue buffalo really isn’t as good as I originally thought. What do you all recommend? If he’s doing well on blue should I refrain from changing foods? I want him to live a long life and be as healthy as possible for as long as possible. He is literally my child


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We fed Blue Buffalo for a long time and had our dogs doing very well on it. Then we ended up changing because we had some health issues to resolve. I don't really blame the problems on Blue Buffalo. I think we would have had these problems no matter what they were eating that was commercially prepared. Our older dogs had urinary crystals and Javelin had obvious food intolerance/sensitivity issues since he had horrible ear wax. We did NutriScan testing and found that each dog had various ingredients that they really shouldn't be eating. Because I wanted to make sure they could all eat the same diet I ended up switching to home cooking for them. 

BF still wishes he could just scoop kibble into a bowl. If your dog is doing well on Blue I don't know that I would change.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Personally,i cannot and will not feed any brand that has had a recall,or a brand that I can find in a grocery store,for that matter. It is great that you are adding to the kibble, though. That is important,from what i am reading.

Currently am researching raw-SO much material out there. I may never finish the pile of books I've bought!:afraid:

Martha, Wildman Otter, and the good one.Che aka the whippet on PoodleForum


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think what you feed your dog is your own personal preference and must be easily attainable . go to dogfoodadvisor.com for a rating on the blue buffalo you are feeding. My puppy was raised on Fromm gold puppy and I am presently transitioning him to Victor grain free adult/puppy which is a 5 star rating. I feed my other dogs Victor as it fits our budget and we get it locally at our feed store.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The key is if your pup is doing well with what you're doing now. It certainly sounds like it. He will need to transition off the puppy food eventually, so it's good you're thinking ahead.

I fed my boys BB puppy for their first 9 months with us. As that final bag was disappearing, and they suddenly started getting verrry picky, I took a look around PF and have adapted/adopted several suggestions. 

I took the experiences from PF then researched Dogfoodadvisor for 4 and 5 star dry foods that I could find at at least two local stores and also added a second protein source. They have also always had a bit of people food as a topper and we continue that.

As if that wasn't enough, while trying out some new foods, I've inadvertently added a third kibble when I picked up some trial sizes. And they love the Instinct Raw Boost mixers as a topper and as treats. 

So we ended up with 2 primary kibbles of different protein sources for the base, a third kibble which serves as a topper along with the small bits of people food and the Raw Boost, for variety. The toppers vary daily and the base kibble is sometimes mixed and sometimes one for brunch and one for dinner. Oh, and brunch is almost exclusively dry kibble, so they graze thru the day and have a meal with toppers at night. 

Our menu sounds wackadoo, but it's working so far and they're eating


----------

